# difference between 93452 and 93458



## pducharme (Feb 17, 2011)

Can someone help me to find out the difference between left heart cath 93452 and 93458?  Even my doctor is confused!

Thanks so much for any help...

Priscilla


----------



## brownrm (Feb 17, 2011)

93452 bundled 93510, 93543, and 93555

93458 bundled 93510, 93543, 93545, 93555 and 93556


----------

